# Had a weird thing happen...



## FieroRumor (Dec 11, 2005)

A few weeks ago, I went Ooth-huntin, and came back with a few Chinese Ooths. I stuck two in a tank , and didn't think much more about them.

I misted them a few times, but then I read that they usualy require a diapause period, so i didn't think they would hatch.

last night, I had the most vivid dream. Usually, I don't remember my dreams at all, but last night, I dreamed of millions of baby mantids hatching, and then crawling all over the walls.

I woke up and saw that the mantids had hatched in the tank in my computer room! I didn't think they were going to hatch at all, and hadn't thought about them since I stuck the egg cases in the tank a few weeks ago.

Wacky!  

Awww, They are sooooo cute!


----------



## hortus (Dec 11, 2005)

lol good luck.


----------



## FieroRumor (Dec 11, 2005)

> lol good luck.


Thanks!


----------



## Lan (Dec 12, 2005)

so you had a premonition about your mantises? how befitting because the name mantis comes from the greek word for prophet.


----------



## Ian (Dec 12, 2005)

ohhh, you really do have mantids on your mind :lol: 

Good luck..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 12, 2005)

egyptians believed mantids are our guides in the afterlife. i've had a dream that a mantis the size of a dog flicked out it's tongue at me like a chameleon, and my girlfriend dreamt she was one, eating a fly :shock:


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2005)

A few weeks is enough time to hatch when kept warm.


----------



## Christian (Dec 12, 2005)

I want the same stuff as Johnald had....  

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Rib (Dec 12, 2005)

I cant say I've had a dream about them myself. Its a shame you didnt have the dream the night before so you could get the food ready in time!


----------

